# Distance learning a scam?



## DoubleZ711 (Mar 19, 2009)

I stumbled upon this website, http://www.leejkd.com/distance.htm, and was wondering if it is even _*remotely *_possible to learn JKD over the internet like this. Since decent JKD schools are very difficult to find, and non-existent in my area, something like this would be my only option. However, if this is a scam, please let me know, so I won't waste my money on this instead of spending it on another class like Krav-Maga.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 20, 2009)

Personally I think it is very difficult to learn anything without a teacher to correct your inevitable beginner mistakes. Also the lack of partner training might be a serious obstacle. Especially if you are new to a specific martial art, you will need a lot of guidance.

If I had to choose, I'd pick something that you can follow locally, and switch to JKD when I'd get the opportunity.
The time spent in a different system is never wasted, and some of the skills will transfer easily.

Just my 2ct. Good luck.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2009)

Let me think.... at least $1080 dollars to get a Black Sash and I am not sure if JKD has sash ranks.... is it a Scam..... well for 50% off ($540) I will answer your question....and give you a black sash


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2009)

Ya gotta work up a sweat, dude. Ya gotta have a coach there. When a distance learner takes a heavyweight boxing title, call me.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 21, 2009)

I have looked at this site before. send us a tape of yourself and money and we give you a sash and a slip of paper? SCAM!!!!


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 21, 2009)

Dont' waste your money.  You'd be better off saving your money and travelling to seminars.  Video training can be a good addition to training but it can't replace the value of an instructor.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 21, 2009)

This guy tried to put my name and other JKD Instructor's name up on his website, trying to make it looked like we were under him....Until he got checked by me.... He is one of the "biggest pimper's" and scam *****s out there....Stay away from him, well if you are looking for JKD that is.

I'm having a seminar next month, you are welcome to come and train with us. In another thread here on this forum you'll find the info for my seminar... Peace-out

Keep "IT" Real, 
John McNabney


----------



## hungfistron (Apr 6, 2009)

Horrible, absolutely no integrity whatsoever... by the way _Simplicity _do you know of this guy?

http://www.jkdmartialarts.com/aboutSifu.htm


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2009)

What happened to the Krav Maga then?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2009)

If you have no knowledge of a system then you need a instructor to correct your mistakes. 
Most things like the one you listed are scams


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2009)

At present I would be wary of any "distance learning of any MA"... but consider the future. 
Example: Deaf people are right now using largely video phones to communicate where as before they were using the old TTY/TDD machines ... but with the advent of the net and high-speed internet they're able to SEE their conversations and have lively chats or whatever, a majority of these "phone calls" are on the television screen, hooked up to the device via AV cables that you normally use for your DVD/VCR. 

Now lets fast forward ahead in time say about 5-10 years where this type of technology could be used on bigger screens and as a teaching tool. They're doing it already yes, but for a MA application ... well I haven't heard of it.
Likewise they're still working and developing holographic television. 
Remember "Total Recall" where Sharon Stone was practicing her tennis serve using a holographic teacher? Same idea but with an actual instructor using these video-phone devices. 

True you won't get any resistance training or anything like that but Katas can be learned and techs and so-forth... especially if you have more than one student in the room receiving/sending the call an the instructor can see both of them and offer his critque using a uke there with him. 

It probably won't be perfect but eventually it could work out to where someone is doing video distance learning and then for tests or actual meeting say once a month or once every six months for a weekend then getting the actual test in person... :idunno: just one possible concept that could be available for students in the future.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 7, 2009)

If we get to that stage, it can become a very real option, because then there can be immediate feedback, just like in class.

If we ever get to the stage of holodecks, then that would be even better.
.
.
.


Of course, if we ever get to the stage of having holodecks... People might be preoccupied with other activities... :ultracool
Scott Adams once said that the holodeck would be mankinds last invention. He may have a good point there.
Doing the laundry or spending some quality time with Jennifer Anniston and her identical twin. Hmmm. tough choice


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 16, 2009)

hungfistron said:


> Horrible, absolutely no integrity whatsoever... by the way _Simplicity _do you know of this guy?
> 
> http://www.jkdmartialarts.com/aboutSifu.htm


 
Richard is a serious JKD practitioner, instructor and student of Ted Wong.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 16, 2009)

When we live in the world of Star Trek TNG and have Holo Decks where we can interact with someone in 3 dimensions then it will work.  Ever try learning martial arts from a book?  Video?  It's the same thing, I don't care how graet the practisioner is on the screen, if you are not in the room with the person you are not seeing all that's going on with the tech in all 3 dimentions.  You might think you are copying exactly what the guy is doing in the picture from the front but maybe you back leg is all wrong, too bent, too straight, too wide, etc.

I'm sure we have all played sports on a team before.  It's a huge difference playing around with your friend kicking a ball or swinging a racket/bat/hokey stick/golf club than the correct way your coach shows you (in a structured environment where performance matters), there is no difference in MA.  It might look and feel right to you but still be all wrong and that's why you need a coach.


----------

